# weinig activiteit op het nl/be forum!

## wouzer

Ik gebruik nu ongeveer een maand Gentoo op zowel mijn server als mijn workstation. Uiteraard ben ik als complete Linux noob een hoop problemen tegengekomen.  De meeste oplossingen heb ik van het internationale (engels talige) forum. 

Eigenlijk vind ik een niet internationale versie van dit forum (duits, nederlands, frans) ook een beetje onzin. Iedereen kan toch wel een beetje engels schrijven en op die manier hebben veel meer mensen er iets aan.

Als het allemaal te ingewikkeld wordt kun je ook private messages sturen in het nederlands.

No offence, maar ik vind de nationale forums echt een beetje onzin. in andere woorden, dit is absoluut geen aanval op de moderators (veel lof juist!), maar alleen een gedachte die ik even wilde delen.

----------

## cybermans

en anders is er altijd nog nos op http://gathering.tweakers.net

----------

## kamikaz3

Voor ons is dat inderdaad geen must, de meesten kunnen wel engels

Maar veel fransen/spanjaarden/... kunnen dat niet/minder goed, allé dat vind ik toch

Mijn engels is niet perfect, maar dat van de doorsnee fransman trekt echt op niets

En dat merk je ook aan de activiteit op die fora, die ligt toch wat hoger dan op dit nederlandse.

Voor mijn part mag het hier wel blijven, het kan altijd dat ik of jij een probleem heeft die je minder makkelijk in het engels kan verwoorden

----------

## wouzer

ok, maar ook op het internationale forum zie ik een hoop berichten in slecht engels. Mij maakt dat niets uit. Ik lees er wel doorheen en, zoals ik al heb geschreven, er zijn altijd nog private messages.

De meeste oplossingen voor mijn problemen heb ik gevonden door simpelweg te zoeken op de forums. Geen posts dus. Desnoods pak ik er een woordenboek bij. 

Inderdaad is bij mij ook bekend dat fransen en spanjaarden het liefst in hun eigen taal spreken. Dat neemt niet weg dat voor ons Nederlanders en Belgen, die veelal goed engels (en duits en frans) spreken, een forum in eigen taal misschien een beetje overbodig is.

Ik moet toegeven dat ik uit gemakzucht ook wel eens een vraag stel op dit forum, maar eigenlijk vind ik het erg jammer dat de rest van de forumbezoekers er dan niets aan heeft, want hoeveel mensen op de wereld spreken er nou nederlands?

----------

## Red Nalie

 *cybermans wrote:*   

> en anders is er altijd nog nos op http://gathering.tweakers.net

 

True, maar voor echte n00b vragen kan je daar toch echt niet terecht

Niet dat ik anti-GoT ben, ik ben zelfs een FULL-ABO van T.net, maar het is nou eenmaal zo   :Sad: 

Wat betreft het NL forum, houden.

Ik kijk altijd als er een nieuwe post is (dan is het icoontje oranje) en dan kijk ik even of ik er wat aan heb of dat ik kan helpen.

----------

## aequitas

Het nederlandse forum heeft niet echt veel nut wat betreft vragen stellen. Ik gebruik altijd het engelse. 

Toch geeft het zo iets van: We hebben een eigen forum. Als we het niet zouden hebben zouden we er toch om vragen, toch?

Het is meestal makkelijk om hier topics betreffende nl mirrors en andere nederlandse onzin te plaatsen.

GoT tegenwoordig zuigt giganties. Je kunt er geen enkele simpele vraag meer stellen omdat ze zichzelf superieur vinden boven iedereen die een beetje newbie is. 

Cheers,

J!

----------

## wouzer

eigenlijk wacht ik op een reactie van de moderators :)

----------

## cybermans

bij tweakers krtijg je idd vaak te horen RTFM en UTFS (use the focking search) maardat komt vooral dat dat forum eigenlijk verzadigt is

----------

## Red Nalie

 *cybermans wrote:*   

> bij tweakers krtijg je idd vaak te horen RTFM en UTFS (use the focking search) maardat komt vooral dat dat forum eigenlijk verzadigt is

 

Het ergste hierin nog is dat het godsonmogelijk is om lekker te kunnen zoeken, dat is zoeken naar een naald in een hooiberg (omdat er zoveel onzin topics zijn over bepaalde problemen).

Echt zwaar irritant, daarom ben ik van GoT af en gebruik ik alleen nog maar T.net om mijn info te krijgen.

Pas bij echte problemen ga ik posten/zoeken op GoT  :Wink: 

----------

## garo

 *Quote:*   

> eigenlijk wacht ik op een reactie van de moderators 

 

Om eerlijk te zijn gebruik ik ook alleen maar de Engelse forums om info te zoeken en ik zou het ook handiger vinden als alles in 1 taal was. Maar vocis en een aantal anderen hadden toch graag een Nederlands forum. Ik heb de taak van het moderaten ook alleen maar aangenomen omdat vocis geen internet heeft op dit moment en omdat ik toch niet veel te doen heb.

----------

## wouzer

Tja, eigenlijk maakt het ook niet uit. Het zit me niet echt in de weg ofzo :)

Mensen die meerdere talen spreken hebben natuurlijk het voordeel dat ze op meerdere forums kunnen zoeken. 

Dit (alle talen) Gentoo forum is wel een van de beste forums voor Linux vind ik. Je wordt snel geholpen en het geeft niet als je soms een domme vraag stelt. 

Keep up the good work Garo en Foster!

----------

## water

http://forum.computertotaal.nl/phpBB/viewforum.php?f=8 en http://forum.nedlinux.nl zijn ook redelijk newbie-vriendelijk, waarbij bij de laatste ook flink wat gentoo-gebruikers zitten.

----------

## Stuartje

Ik vind dat er hier wel veel activiteit is voor maar zo een klein forumpje te zijn  :Smile: 

----------

## iKiddo

Ik vind het wel handig zo'n klein/rustig forum, dan mis je de interessante topics niet zo snel  :Very Happy: .

Als er hier (of in een ander forum niet in je eigen taal) een oplossing voor een probleem wordt gegeven is dat volgens mij geen probleem. Als je de search gebruikt gebruik je namelijk steekwoorden die in alle talen hetzelfde zijn. (De paketten hebben immers dezelfde namen en de commando's zijn hetzelfde).

----------

## wouzer

Ja maar als een spanjaard een nederlands topic vindt, heeft ie daar niet zoveel aan toch? Ook al zijn de termen het zelfde.

----------

## iKiddo

 *wouzer wrote:*   

> Ja maar als een spanjaard een nederlands topic vindt, heeft ie daar niet zoveel aan toch? Ook al zijn de termen het zelfde.

 

Het is toch niet zo moeilijk om te begrijpen dat als een thread begint met ... error ... en er in de volgende posts veel commando's in [code] tags staan, dat er dan ergens een oplossing tussen kan zitten? Met een klein beetje ervaring kan je al zien of je iets gevaarlijks gaat doen.

----------

## aequitas

Het zou wel handig zijn dat je bepaalde talen tijdens het zoeken kunt uitschakelen en dat ie zoiets in je profile bewaard. Het reduceerd de lijst met nuttige gevonden topic aardig wat.

----------

## H-Pi

aequitas: dan zoek je toch gewoon op 1 bepaald subforum? hier wordt over het algmeen best aardig gemodereerd, dus je weet over het algemeen wel waar je moet zoeken

verder: tja mensen lopen nou niet echt wat mis van die 4 pagina's topics die hier staan en ook vaak over dingen die boeiend zijn voor NLtaligen

maar ik begrijp je punt, ik krijg best vaak resultaten in het duitse forum, en dat leest nog net ff iets lastiger

----------

## Red Nalie

 *H-Pi wrote:*   

> aequitas: dan zoek je toch gewoon op 1 bepaald subforum? hier wordt over het algmeen best aardig gemodereerd, dus je weet over het algemeen wel waar je moet zoeken
> 
> verder: tja mensen lopen nou niet echt wat mis van die 4 pagina's topics die hier staan en ook vaak over dingen die boeiend zijn voor NLtaligen
> 
> maar ik begrijp je punt, ik krijg best vaak resultaten in het duitse forum, en dat leest nog net ff iets lastiger

 

Is goed voor mn Duits, schijn ik op school te krijgen   :Shocked: 

----------

